# Christina Aguilera trifft die Mutter ihres Neuen



## Mandalorianer (2 Dez. 2010)

*Ist es doch schon etwas Ernstes?
Christina Aguilera trifft die Mutter ihres Neuen​*

Christina Aguilera (29) verbrachte dieses Thanksgiving erstmals nicht gemeinsam mit ihrer Familie. Statt dessen zog sie es vor mit ihrem neuen Freund Matt Rutler und ein paar Freunden in New York wild zu feiern. Ihr kleiner Sohn Max (2) verbrachte den traditionellen Feiertag – ganz ohne seine Mama - bei seinem Vater Jordan Bratman (33).

Doch scheint Christina diese Entscheidung gegen ihren Sohn nicht wirklich leicht gefallen zu sein. „Das war das erste Thanksgiving ohne Max“, berichtet ein Insider dem People Magazine. „Es war wirklich hart für sie und sie war sehr traurig. Deshalb entschied sie sich mit Matt und ein paar Freunden an die Ostküste zu fahren.“

Am Thanksgiving- Wochenende machten Matt und Christina dann einen kleinen Ausflug nach Rhode Island und statteten Matts Mutter dort einen Spontanbesuch ab. „Da seine Familie dort in der Nähe lebt, beschlossen sie für ein paar Stunden bei ihr vorbeizuschauen“. Nach dem Besuch bei Matts Mutter feierten sie gemeinsam mit ihren Freunden in einem Club, bevor sie die restliche Nacht in einem Hotel in New York verbrachten.

Dass Christina die Mutter ihres Neuen bereits nach nur ein paar Wochen Dating kennenlernte, soll aber wohl nicht bedeuten, dass es zwischen den beiden Turteltauben langsam ernst wird: „Sie sind immer noch dabei sich besser kennenzulernen.“ Wir sind gespannt, wie es mit den beiden weitergeht... 

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Katzun (2 Dez. 2010)

scheint ja was ernstes zu sein


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2010)

das geht ziemlich schnell


----------



## Xtinalover (3 Dez. 2010)

Katzun schrieb:


> scheint ja was ernstes zu sein



leider


----------

